# 30 gallon 220 volt campbell hausfeld air compressor



## mechanic (Sep 13, 2018)

Can anyone tell me if this compressor will run a number of air tools working in a home shop. I've had 60 gallon air compressor before and they work great but when you have to move them they are a pain to load into a truck by yourself. I have a 1/2 inpact wrench a 3/8 air rachet a 3/8 air drill a air grinder and a air hammer. I will be the only one using it.


----------



## mechanic (Sep 13, 2018)

Does anyone have this 30 gallon air compressor in your shop and how does it run air tools. I would like to have some feed back before I buy this air compressor. Thanks


----------

